# Spraying in the house



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

On Saturday i got a male Bengal cat from a breeder in Manchester. He is 2 1/2 years old and has always been used a breeding cat. I also have 2 Bengal females, a snow spotted and a brown spotted. I am hoping to breed in the future. 

Fasa (my new male) has always lived in a run outside. I would personally like him to start living in the house with my other cats, he so loving, he just wants to be cuddled all the time. The thing is he keeps spraying in the house all the time. 

is there anything i can do to help him settle and stop doing this? I dont mind him doing this the odd time as it is easily cleaned up but if hes going to do this all the time hes going to have to stay outside.

Do you think that when he gets more used to the house and the other cats he will stop doing it? I would hate for him to have to stay outside all the time. 

Please help


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,
I would say you will be very lucky to get a stud cat who as lived outside, to stop spraying in the house. I can`t understand why the person you had him from, didn`t check how you was going to keep him. As stud cats kept outside need appropriate housing with heating. You can try useing animal disinfectant and keeping litter trays as clean as possible, but you are going to be very lucky to stop him now.
Regards Amanda.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

A boy that has been used as a stud cat and has lived outside has more than likely always sprayed! 
Did you ask the person you got him from if he sprayed ?
Not all boys spray, I have a boy that sleeps out in his own quarters but has never sprayed, he comes in everyday and is as good as gold 
The boy you have just got will spray to leave his sent for your girls and to say he is the dominant cat


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

If he is neutered would that prevent it? or will he always do it?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

At 2 1/2 yr old it would calm it right down to the minimum but i suspect he would still spray just from memory and habitI agree in that as he was stud boy he will be used to sleeping outdoors and as a "sprayer" it's what he knows if you don't neuter him he may develop other issues from pure frustration and of course your girls will answer his spray with theirs and so on..also it won't do your homes aroma and furniture any favorsDid you get him as an active stud or as a retired stud??


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa M said:


> If he is neutered would that prevent it? or will he always do it?


I would say he will always spray 
Retired stud boys that have been neutered will sometimes still mate girls


----------



## harry (Jan 21, 2008)

we have a six year old brittish short hair who has been frequently spraying in the house. we tried feremones for this problem 
with no success 

please can anyone help


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

I think its a bit late. Young kitten - biy - who used to be in the house - could spray in litter trays as mine does, but its quite rare.


----------

